# 4. Bootsanglertreffen



## leguan8 (23. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Leute,

es ist wieder einmal soweit. Das nächste Bootsanglertreffen steht an. In diesem Jahr waren wir ja in Travemünde. Bislang hatten Tiffy & Langelandsklaus die Treffen organisiert. Vielen dank dafür noch mal. Beim letzten Treffen bin ich schon etwas mit eingestiegen. Dieses mal werden Langelandsklaus und ich das Treffen Organisieren. Lachsy wird die Infopage dazu basteln. Wenn die Infopage fertig ist, werde ich den Link hier rein stellen.

Vorab schon mal die Grundinfos:

Termin: Freitag 23.02.2007 bis Sonntag 25.02.2007

Ort: Großenbrode

Mit dem Hafenmeister des Wassersportzentrums habe ich gesprochen und er wird uns entgegen kommen, er wird keine Liegeplatzgebühr für das WE nehmen sondern nur die Slippgebühr.

Für die Abendveranstaltung habe ich das Bistro Kaiende reserviert, wo wir auch was warmes zu essen bekommen. Genaueres werde ihr auf der Infopage finden.

In diesem ersten Beitrag werde ich immer aktuell die Anmeldungen veröffentlichen, genauso wie auch auf der Infopage.

Anmeldungen werden ab jetzt bei mir entgegen genommen per PN oder E-Mail an bjoern.kohroede@anglerboard.de 

Gebt bitte mit an mit wie vielen Leuten ihr kommt und wer alles am Essen teilnehmen werden. Falls ihr bei Euch noch Platz auf eurem Boot habt, könnt ihr mir das auch kund tun. Es gibt erfahrungsgemäß immer Boardies die einen Platz in einem Boot suchen.

Es besteht auch vor Ort die möglich sich Führerscheinfreie Boote  und Führerscheinpflichtige Boote zu leihen!

Ich hoffe das das Interesse wieder so groß ist wie in den vergangenen Jahren ist. Die Bootsanglertreffen haben bislang alle immer sehr viel Spaß gemacht. 

Wahrscheinlich wird der BAC an dem Wochenende noch zu uns stoßen und ein Wertungsangeln mit Veranstalten so wie in diesem Jahr in Travemünde.

So das soll es vorab erst mal sein. Für Fragen stehe ich gerne zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acki (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: 4. Bootsanglertreffen*

Moin Björn ich werde dabei sein!!!!!#6 Gruß Acki


----------



## Carptigers (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: 4. Bootsanglertreffen*

Wenn mich jemand mitnehmen könnte oder man sich mit mehreren ein Boot chartern würde, komme ich auch mit ! |bla:


----------



## steve71 (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: 4. Bootsanglertreffen*

Geht loooos!

Gruß Steve


----------



## Udo Mundt (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: 4. Bootsanglertreffen*

Dabei!!!!:z :z


----------



## leguan8 (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: 4. Bootsanglertreffen*

@ Carptigers,

bis dahin wird sich sicherlich was finden. Es war bislang jedes JAhr so das Leute wo anders untergekommen sind.

Schön das ihr dabei seid Acki Steve und Udo


----------



## langelandsklaus (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: 4. Bootsanglertreffen*

Na dann werde ich wahrscheinlich auch zum Treffen kommen |rolleyes 

Unterkünfte gibt es z.B. hier http://www.hotel-am-wind.de/

oder hier http://www.wassersportzentrum.net/


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: 4. Bootsanglertreffen*

#c irgendwie hat es nicht geklappt.also bin auch dabei.


----------



## Lachsy (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: 4. Bootsanglertreffen*

info webseite wird heute noch online gehn 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## guifri (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: 4. Bootsanglertreffen*

bin vorauss. dabei...


----------



## leguan8 (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: 4. Bootsanglertreffen*

So Leute,

die Infopage die Lachsy gebastelt hat ist fertig. Ich habe sie nun hochgeladen. Hier geht es Infopage und Anmeldung.

Ich bitte Euch noch einmal Euch über die Infopage anzumelden!


----------



## sailfish777 (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: 4. Bootsanglertreffen*

moin mädels,

wenns irgendwie geht werde ich auch wieder dabei sein. War trotz dem harten Wind ne gute Sache da in Travemünde. :m

bis denne
Klaus


----------



## leguan8 (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: 4. Bootsanglertreffen*

Dann hoffe ich mal das du hinbekommst Klaus!


----------



## gpsjunkie (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: 4. Bootsanglertreffen*

Mionsen, wenn meine Crew ja sagt, werde ich auch aufschlagen. Erstmal die Lage checken.

Ab wann würde es denn am Freitag los gehen?


----------



## leguan8 (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: 4. Bootsanglertreffen*

Hallo Jochen,

schön von dir zu höhren (lesen) wir sind in diesem Jahr so zwischen 7.30 uhr und 8 uhr morgens aus dem Hafen gefahren. Ich werde schon am Donnerstag oder noch früher anreisen!


----------



## gpsjunkie (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: 4. Bootsanglertreffen*

Moin Björn, seit Ihr denn auch am Freitag schon um 8.00Uhr gefahren? Dann müsste ich nachts anreisen.


----------



## leguan8 (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: 4. Bootsanglertreffen*

Ja um 8 Uhr sind wir losgefahren aus dem Hafen.


----------



## Filou (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: 4. Bootsanglertreffen*

Hallo Björn,

schon eingeplant. Anmeldung per Mail folgt. Vorfreude beginnt schon.
Gruß Henning


----------



## leguan8 (28. Oktober 2006)

*AW: 4. Bootsanglertreffen*

Hallo Henning,

würde mich freuen Euch dort zu sehen!

@jochen "gps" Anmeldung erhalten und eingetragen in die Teilnehmerliste!


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: 4. Bootsanglertreffen*

.... werd wohl auch auftauchen.



Uli


----------



## HD4ever (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: 4. Bootsanglertreffen*

oha .... das sieht ja klasse aus !!!!! #6 :m
will auch mit dabei sein !!!! |bla: 
kann momentan nicht zusagen ob ich das ganze Wochenende kann, aber auf jeden Fall könnte ich es doch hoffentlich einrichten das ich einen Tag ( am Sa oder So ) mit von der Partie  sein könnte .... #:
hab das Thema schon gleich mal aboniert um auf dem laufenden zu bleiben ...


----------



## leguan8 (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: 4. Bootsanglertreffen*

Na dat werden ja immer mehr!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: 4. Bootsanglertreffen*



Carptigers schrieb:


> Wenn mich jemand mitnehmen könnte oder man sich mit mehreren ein Boot chartern würde, komme ich auch mit ! |bla:


bis jetzt noch keine beifahrer also 2 plätze frei mfg esox


----------



## langelandsklaus (3. November 2006)

*AW: 4. Bootsanglertreffen*

Björn kannst bei mir Boot Open Air, Schleppen und Beifahrer Nappi eintragen.


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (4. November 2006)

*AW: 4. Bootsanglertreffen*

.... hab inzwischen auch `nen Beifahrer,
jedoch kein AB`ler,bitte verzeiht mir |rolleyes 



Uli


----------



## leguan8 (4. November 2006)

*AW: 4. Bootsanglertreffen*

Alles eingetragen!


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (15. November 2006)

*AW: 4. Bootsanglertreffen*

Wenn die Unterkünfte beim BTC ausgebucht sein sollten,kann ich aller Voraussicht nach noch eine Unterkunft nahe der Fabrik ( zu Fuß ca. 10 Min. oder mit Auto ca. 5 Min.) vermitteln.
Vorzugsweise für Angler,welche mit Familie anreisen und Wert auf eine sehr gepflegte und große Unterkunft legen (wird jetzt gerade von Grund auf renoviert).




Uli


----------



## leguan8 (15. November 2006)

*AW: 4. Bootsanglertreffen*

Danke für die Info Uli.


----------



## Acki (21. November 2006)

*AW: 4. Bootsanglertreffen*

moin mein beifahrer hat heute abgesagt,kriegt keinen urlaub#q 
also hätte ich einen platz frei,am besten wäre für mich jemand der sich in dem bereich großenbrode auskennt. werde schon am donnerstag anreisen.

Björn Sea Hawk kannste auch mit Boot eintragen,der hätte dann auch einen Platz frei!! Gruß Acki


----------



## leguan8 (21. November 2006)

*AW: 4. Bootsanglertreffen*

Geht klar Acki das mache ich!


----------



## langelandsklaus (21. November 2006)

*AW: 4. Bootsanglertreffen*

Hallo Björn, 
jetzt habe ich so ein bisschen den Überblick verloren - vie viele Boote sind wir denn bis jetzt ??|kopfkrat


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (22. November 2006)

*AW: 4. Bootsanglertreffen*



langelandsklaus schrieb:


> Hallo Björn,
> jetzt habe ich so ein bisschen den Überblick verloren - vie viele Boote sind wir denn bis jetzt ??|kopfkrat



Gugge hier :

http://people.freenet.de/leguan8/Bootsanglertreffen/



Uli


----------



## langelandsklaus (25. November 2006)

*AW: 4. Bootsanglertreffen*

Na Ulli, da habe ich natürlich auch schon gegugt.|rolleyes 
Bin aber immer noch nicht schlauer.


----------



## gpsjunkie (25. November 2006)

*AW: 4. Bootsanglertreffen*

Moin, ob ich mir denn für meine Homepage den BT Banner "mopsen" darf? Wer hat denn darauf die "C" ?


----------



## gpsjunkie (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 4. Bootsanglertreffen*

Moin, @ all. Ich hatte die Tage einen netten kontakt wegen einer Unterkunft. Ich könnte ein Haus bei Uli im WoEndhauspark bekommen. Das Haus hat Platz für 7 Personen. Ich hätte die untere Etage für 4Personen, sind selber wahrscheinlich zu dritt.

Die obere Etage ist nicht vermietet. Also wenn sich noch 3 Mann finden, könnte ich auch das ganze Haus bekommen. Nur lasst mich dann nicht auf die Miete sitzen. Das Haus würde dann komplett 300.-- € kosten das wären dann (wenn 7 Personen) ca 43.--€ p.P. inkl Entreinigung für 22-25.02.07.

Also wenn jemand interesse hat noch ist reichlich Platz.

Das Haus befindet sich ca 150m vom Hafen und dem Restaurant.


----------



## Acki (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 4. Bootsanglertreffen*

moin @ jochen kannst mich mit 3 personen für die obere etage  eintragen|supergri gruß acki


----------



## gpsjunkie (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 4. Bootsanglertreffen*

Moin Acki, das hört sich ja gut an. Haus ist dieses hier:http://www.ferienhaus-grossenbrode.de/ausstattung.htm (das obere).

Können den Schlüssel dann schon am 22 bekommen. Rest machen wir per Telefon. ( Letztesmal waren es 2std:32min)

Kümmer mich dann um den rest. 

-->OT--> Wie war es auf Zander? Und haste die Gufis schon bekommen? Ich habe auch 2x draufgeklickt.:l <--OT aus<--


----------



## gpsjunkie (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 4. Bootsanglertreffen*

Achso ganz vergessen. Ist noch irgendwo ein Platz aufen Boot frei? Hätte noch einen Beifahrer.


----------



## Acki (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 4. Bootsanglertreffen*

@jochen dirk hätte noch einen platz auf dem boot frei,ich regel das:m 
zum zanderangeln konnte ich wegen grippe und stimmverlust leider nicht mit,es wurden 4 zander gefangen einer hatte 81cm.gruß acki 
ps. rest per tel.


----------



## Lachsy (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 4. Bootsanglertreffen*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Moin, ob ich mir denn für meine Homepage den BT Banner "mopsen" darf? Wer hat denn darauf die "C" ?



die rechte habe ich  ich habs gebaut darfst du mopsen 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## gpsjunkie (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 4. Bootsanglertreffen*

Moin Clarissa, ups ich dachte Langelandklaus hat die rechte, habe ihm ne Pn geschrieben und von Ihm das Ok bekommen.

Aber wenn Du die Rechteinhaberin bist, danke. Ist hier www.die-bueschers.de schon zu bewundern.


----------



## langelandsklaus (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 4. Bootsanglertreffen*

ich hab´s mal ohne zu Fragen gemopst !|kopfkrat


----------



## gpsjunkie (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 4. Bootsanglertreffen*

Moin, is ja nur gut das Clarissa so ein schönes Avatar hat:m .
Das sagt mein Kumpel auch immer von mir.|kopfkrat :g


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 4. Bootsanglertreffen*

@Jochen+Acki :
Ich freu mich auf die nette Nachbarschaft .... ich glaub,darauf müssen
wir dann wphl anstossen,oder nich ?
Soll ich für`n Donnerstag `nen grossen Topf Chili con Carne (scharf,mit Knobi) basteln ?

Uli


----------



## Torsk_SH (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 4. Bootsanglertreffen*

Moin!

Wenn ich es noch schaffen sollte ein 
passendes Boot zu finden bin ich auch dabei.

Schöne Woche


Kai


----------



## Acki (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 4. Bootsanglertreffen*

moin @uli das ist ne gute idee,#6 werde ne kiste bölkstoff mitbringen#g gruß acki


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 4. Bootsanglertreffen*



Acki schrieb:


> moin @uli das ist ne gute idee,#6 werde ne kiste bölkstoff mitbringen#g gruß acki



*freu*

.... war mal wieder nicht oben und erhielt grad `ne EMail von `nem Bekannten :

"Gestern "Mörderwelle" und trotzdem 4 Mefos sowie 4 Dickköppe "


Uli


----------



## gpsjunkie (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 4. Bootsanglertreffen*

Moin Uli, so wie es aussieht, können wir erst Do Abend gegen 21.00 Uhr losfahren, so das wir so um ca 2.30Uhr an kommen. 

Mal sehen ob wir das auch ehr hin kriegen.

Freu mich auf jedenfall auch.


Und einer kann ja noch dazu stoßen. Sind ja sieben Schlafplätze.


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 4. Bootsanglertreffen*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Moin Uli, so wie es aussieht, können wir erst Do Abend gegen 21.00 Uhr losfahren, so das wir so um ca 2.30Uhr an kommen.
> 
> ....




Uuups, da bleibt euch ja grad noch Zeit,dat Boot ins Wasser zu schubsen und noch 3-4 Stunden zu schlafen.... 
Wenn euch damit geholfen wäre,könntet ihr ja das Boot schon ein bis zwei Wochen vorher hochbringen und hinterm Haus depnieren,dann spart ihr zum Treff einiges an Fahrzeit.



Uli


----------



## gpsjunkie (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 4. Bootsanglertreffen*

Na Uli ist ja noch einige Zeit bis dahin. Mal sehen wie wir das schaffen. Aber auf ein schön Scharfes Chilli und ein paar Bölk`s hätte ich auch wohl Bock.:g 

Haubsache am nächsten Tag kein:v


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 4. Bootsanglertreffen*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Na Uli ist ja noch einige Zeit bis dahin. Mal sehen wie wir das schaffen. Aber auf ein schön Scharfes Chilli und ein paar Bölk`s hätte ich auch wohl Bock.:g
> 
> Haubsache am nächsten Tag kein:v



Da musste dich abba beeilen, um 02.15 werde ich nicht mehr am Tisch sitzen.... eher schon wieder an das Aufstehen denken.
Und :v  hab ich uff`n Boot noch nie,ganz im Gegenteil,wenn ich lange auf dem Wasser war wird mir an Land ganz anners.
Womit bewiesen wäre,dat Angler nicht für ein Leben an Land geeignet sind  

|kopfkrat  Wenn ich da allerdings an meinen Beifahrer denk .... ohhhjeee,hoffentlich geit dat gut.
Jedenfalls hat er schon seinen freiwilligen Verzicht auf mein Chili "leicht pikant" angekündigt. |kopfkrat :q :q :q 


Uli


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 4. Bootsanglertreffen*



Ulrich Horst schrieb:


> Da musste dich abba beeilen, um 02.15 werde ich nicht mehr am Tisch sitzen.... eher schon wieder an das Aufstehen denken.
> Und :v hab ich uff`n Boot noch nie,ganz im Gegenteil,wenn ich lange auf dem Wasser war wird mir an Land ganz anners.
> Womit bewiesen wäre,dat Angler nicht für ein Leben an Land geeignet sind
> 
> ...


#h dann is ja für andere was übrig.gruß esox


----------



## Acki (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 4. Bootsanglertreffen*

moin@ uli  chilly kannste 4 portionen für mich bereitstellen,wir werden gegen 14uhr dort eintreffen.dann boote einslippen und danach geht es zum gemütlichen teil über.#6 

 @jochen ich hoffe es klappt mit dem ferienhaus,und das wir am donnerstag den schlüssel bekommen.gruß acki#h


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 4. Bootsanglertreffen*



Acki schrieb:


> moin@ uli  chilly kannste 4 portionen für mich bereitstellen,



.... Ich werd meinen größten Topf nehmen, 2 Kg Hack rein und anfangen zu brutzeln - reicht erfahrungsgemäß für ca. 10 sehr hungrige Angler



Acki schrieb:


> wir werden gegen 14uhr dort eintreffen.dann boote einslippen und danach geht es zum gemütlichen teil über.#6



.... weiß selbst noch nicht,wann ich aufschlagen werd



Acki schrieb:


> @jochen ich hoffe es klappt mit dem ferienhaus,und das wir am donnerstag den schlüssel bekommen.gruß acki#h



Ansonsten hol ich den Schlüssel, iss ja net besonders weit ;-)


Uli


----------



## gpsjunkie (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 4. Bootsanglertreffen*

Moin at all. Mein dritter Mitfahrer zick noch ein wenig rum, aber ich werde das mit dem Haus spätestens nächste Woche klar machen, dann bräuchten wir nur noch ne gut Reiserücktrittsversicherung, oder als pech abhaken wenn wir wegen Schnee und Eis nicht hochfahren können. 


Wenn jemand eine kennt. Her damit.

Und einer kann noch bei uns Übernachten. Keiner Interesse? Sonst ne kurze PN zu mir.

@Acki, ich werde Dich gleich anrufen wenn ich mit Herrn Wuttke gesprochen habe.

Mein dritter Mitfahrer fährt am Samstag mit auf Zander, dann werde ich das hoffentlich erfahren.


----------



## SunnyundKrümel (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 4. Bootsanglertreffen*

Hallo Kai, wir haben gerade die Sache mit dem Bootsangeln gelesen und es juckt uns in den Fingern. Werde zu 90% dabei sein und habe auch noch Platz auf unserem Boot.


----------



## Laksos (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 4. Bootsanglertreffen*

Nehmt jaaaaa genügend Fotoapparate mit und macht ein paar schöne Bilder! Ich kann leider nicht mitmachen, aber wie sicher viele andere würde ich hinterher ganz gerne paar Fotos von eurer Veranstaltung sehen - viel Glück und Spaß dafür wünsch' ich euch schon jetzt!#6


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 4. Bootsanglertreffen*

hat sich ein s.j.angemeldet?mfg.e.


----------



## SunnyundKrümel (15. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 4. Bootsanglertreffen*

Ist jetzt zu 100% sicher, das wir auch dabei sind, wie schon mal geschrieben, haben wir noch einen Platz frei. Angeltechnisch, Pilk und Naturköder.


----------



## leguan8 (15. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 4. Bootsanglertreffen*

So ich habe noch ein Übernachtungsangebot in einem Hotel in Großenbrode incl. Frühstück bekommen.
Ich werde die Infos dazu auf die Infopage stellen!


----------



## SunnyundKrümel (15. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 4. Bootsanglertreffen*

Moin, habe gerade mit W. Otto gesprochen, wäre auch kein Problem mit Wohnwagen zu ihm zu kommen, habe leider kein zweites Zugfahrzeug. Werde sonst in den sauren Apfel beißen müssen und das Hotel nehmen. Hauptsache der Spaß ist da.


----------



## gpsjunkie (16. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 4. Bootsanglertreffen*

Moin Gemeinde, unser dritter Mann hat heute direkt abgesagt. 
Wir hätten dann in unserem Häuschen noch ein Bett ab Do frei. 

Wenn noch jemand interesse hat?

PN zu mir.


----------



## SunnyundKrümel (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 4. Bootsanglertreffen*

Haben uns schon in dem Hotel das Leguan reingestellt hat angemeldet, hätten auch zwei Betten gebraucht. Bis denn.#h


----------



## HD4ever (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 4. Bootsanglertreffen*

Mist ... gestern gerade erfahren das die bessere Hälfte das WE arbeiten muß und ich dementsprechend wohl nicht dabei sein kann .... #d :c
wohl dann noch zu kalt um den Zwerg mit ins Boot zu nehmen .....


----------



## langelandsklaus (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 4. Bootsanglertreffen*

Na Jörg, und dass nennst Du bessere Hälfte ???:q 

Aber so ist das nun mal als Familienvater. Ich drück Dir die Daumen, dass es vielleicht doch noch klappt.


----------



## Dirk170478 (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 4. Bootsanglertreffen*

Hallo Männer's!
Also ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei!!! Wenn mich jemand auf seinem Boot mitnehmen kann... Hab allerdings noch nie vom Kleinboot gefischt. Bin aber recht lernfähig! :q 

Greez Dirk


----------



## SunnyundKrümel (30. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 4. Bootsanglertreffen*

Hättest Du mal vorher was gesagt, bzw. geschrieben habe jetzt leider keinen Platz mehr, wenn sich et´was anderes ergibt, werde ich Dir aber sofort schreiben.


----------



## Dirk170478 (30. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 4. Bootsanglertreffen*

Bin ja erst seit dem 28. ten mal auf die Idee gebracht worden, mich mal einem Kleinboottreffen anzuschließen! |rolleyes 
Hab immer gedacht, man müsste nen Kahn besitzen um dort mitfahren zu dürfen... ;+ 

Aber wenn's diesmal net klappt, dann heuer ich halt für das nächste Treffen früh genug an!!! 

Wünsch auf jeden Fall allen hier en erfolgreiches Jahr 2007 und krumme Ruten!

Greez


----------



## gpsjunkie (30. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 4. Bootsanglertreffen*

Moin Dirk, aber wie sagte schon Paule Panther : Es ist nicht aller Tage Abend ich komm wieder keine frage.

Soll heißen das es vielleicht (bestimmt) den einen oder anderen Platz gibt. Kann Dich hier: http://freenet-homepage.de/leguan8/Bootsanglertreffen/ noch nicht entdecken.


----------



## Dirk170478 (30. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 4. Bootsanglertreffen*

Hey Jochen! 

Hab mich eben auf der Bootsangler Seite als Teilnehmer eingetragen! 
Aber Paule Panther hat auf jeden Fall Recht!!! Vielleicht wird's ja schon diesmal was mit einer Mitfahrgelegenheit. |jump: 

Greez


----------



## Olberding (13. Januar 2007)

*AW: 4. Bootsanglertreffen*



leguan8 schrieb:


> Na dat werden ja immer mehr!


Hallo Leute,
würde auch gern mitmachen aber leider ist mein Boot in der
Werkstatt (Persenning und Umbauten) wenn sich ein paar
Leute finden würden könnte man die Baltic 2 aus Heiligenhafen
mieten wäre bereit zum fahren kosten geteilt durch.

Baltic 2 ist für acht Personen zugelassen kleiner Angelkutter
länge 8,50 m
Gruß Olberding
Tel. 0172 4274156


----------



## gpsjunkie (13. Januar 2007)

*AW: 4. Bootsanglertreffen*

Moin Andreas, wenn das so ist, mein Bootskollege hat noch einen nicht Ab`ler der auch mit möchte, aber einen Platz auf einem Boot sucht. 

Was würde der Spaß den Kosten, wenn man 8 Mann zusammen bekommt?


----------



## Olberding (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: 4. Bootsanglertreffen*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Moin Andreas, wenn das so ist, mein Bootskollege hat noch einen nicht Ab`ler der auch mit möchte, aber einen Platz auf einem Boot sucht.
> 
> Was würde der Spaß den Kosten, wenn man 8 Mann zusammen bekommt?


 
Hi
der Kutter kostet pro Tag 170,00 € plus Diesel macht pro
Nase ca. 25,00 € 

kann die nächsten 14 Tage nicht Antworten kein Pc bin
Unterwegs (Arbeit)

Mein Handy 0172 4274156
Gruß Olberding


----------



## gpsjunkie (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: 4. Bootsanglertreffen*

Moin @all: hat denn keiner Lust den Kutter zuchartern? Könnten sich auch noch welche anmelden, damit dann der Kutter voll wird.

Ja und ganz zur Not können wir auch mit drei Mann auf meinen Kutter. Wird zwar eng, aber bevor einer nicht mitfahren kann..........................

So, unsere Schlafplätze sind zur Zeit auch ausgebucht. Wir schlafen dann mit 7 Man(n) bei Uli in der nähe. Wird bestimmt super lustig, nur das ich nicht das "leicht" gewürzte Chilli probieren kann nervt schon. Ich hoffe wir kommen am 22ten nicht ganz so spät. 

Und vor allen Dingen, läuft die Vorbereitung. Gufis werden noch geordert, Wobbler sind bestellt, hoffe die kommen noch Pünklich aus den USA. Bin gespannt.


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: 4. Bootsanglertreffen*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> ...., Wobbler sind bestellt, hoffe die kommen noch Pünklich aus den USA. Bin gespannt.



Welche Wobbler hast du bestellt ???



Uli


----------



## gpsjunkie (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: 4. Bootsanglertreffen*

@Uli, sag ich nicht. (sonst Schäm ich mich) Ich schicke Dir ne PN.:vik:


----------



## leguan8 (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: 4. Bootsanglertreffen*

So die Zeit zum Treffen rückt immer näher. Nun geht es ans eingemachte. Wir hoffen ja alle auf den Wettergott und auf Traumhafte Fänge so wie es uns HD4ever ja letzte Woche vorgemacht hat. 

Um den Ablauf oben zu vereinfachen möchte ich euch bitte mir das Geld für die  beiden Essen im Vorfeld zu überweisen.

Institut: Volksbank Sulingen
Inhaber: Björn Kohröde
Konto Nummer: 73045901
BLZ: 25691633
Verwendungszwecken Nick den Bootsnamen. 

Ihr könnt auch gerne für eine Bootsbesatzung bezahlen.


----------



## HD4ever (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: 4. Bootsanglertreffen*

oh man ... wie gern wäre ich da mit von der Partie ...


----------



## leguan8 (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: 4. Bootsanglertreffen*

Tja Jörg, dann komm einfach mit.


----------



## HD4ever (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: 4. Bootsanglertreffen*

ja ich muß nochmal gucken ob nicht wenigstens ein Tag geht ...
aber die "bessere Hälfte" arbeitet da wieder das ganze WE ... |uhoh:


----------



## leguan8 (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: 4. Bootsanglertreffen*

keine Verwandschaft in der Nähe, wo der Spross hin kann?


----------



## horst-z (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: 4. Bootsanglertreffen*

Hi,
so langsam rückt unser Treff ja näher und um so mehr Bauchschmerzen bekomme ich. Ob es an der Vorfreude oder an dem bescheidenen Wetter liegt ist mir noch nicht ganz klar.
Hoffentlich lässt der Wind mal nach. 
Hoffentlich bis Ende Feb.
Gruss


----------



## leguan8 (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: 4. Bootsanglertreffen*

Lass das Schlechte Wetter mal jetzt sein, so das wir dann wunderbare Tage haben. Die Orga geht ja nun auch langsam dem Ende entgegen. Die Preise für die Tombola treffen ein.


----------



## Wippi (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: 4. Bootsanglertreffen*

Hallo Leguan,

gibt es schon irgendeinen Zeitplan zum Aus-und Einlaufen

oder fährt jeder nach Lust und Laune?! #h


----------



## leguan8 (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: 4. Bootsanglertreffen*

Ne Michael, den gibt es noch nicht. wird noch geklärt!


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: 4. Bootsanglertreffen*

kurz vor Sonnenaufgang =Ausfahrt
kurz vor Sonnenuntergang = wieder rein  
.... was sonst ?

;-)


Uli


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: 4. Bootsanglertreffen*

Hui da hat aber einer ein Bleifuß...

Gestern, 22:52


----------



## leguan8 (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: 4. Bootsanglertreffen*

Ich war um 22:41 @ Home. Normale 30 Minuten!


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: 4. Bootsanglertreffen*



leguan8 schrieb:


> Ich war um 22:41 @ Home. Normale 30 Minuten!



:vik: :vik: :vik:


----------



## leguan8 (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: 4. Bootsanglertreffen*

Melde Dich lieber an als solche faxen zu machen!


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: 4. Bootsanglertreffen*

Jaaa Papi :q
Je nach Wetter ok? Mein Schaluppi ist nur begrenzt Seefest.


----------



## HD4ever (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: 4. Bootsanglertreffen*

sieht gut aus das ich am Sa doch mit von der Partie sein werde ! #h
hauptsache es ist nix mit Wind aus irgendwas_mit_Ost :m


----------



## gpsjunkie (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: 4. Bootsanglertreffen*

Moin Jörg, das wäre doch ne feine Sache. Laut Teilnehmer ist das schon recht üppig mit den Teilnehmern. Wird bestimmt ein super event. Ich freue mich schon tierisch. 
Hoffentlich klappt das wirklich mit dem Wind. Regen wäre nicht so schlimm, wir waren gestern auch noch den ganzen Tag auf Zander.


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: 4. Bootsanglertreffen*

DER Wind .... für Samstag/Sonntag war permanent 5 -Ost angesagt ... unter der Woche jetzt tagsüber 3 aus verschiedenen Richtungen .
Um was wollen wir wetten,dass am WE ....   


Uli


----------



## wemmi02 (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: 4. Bootsanglertreffen*

Moin Moin

Die Wetteraussichten für das Wochenende :

http://wetter.rtl.de/deutschland/6tage.php?id=10067&id2=10055&ort=Gro%DFenbrode

http://www.wetter.com/v2/?SID=&LANG=DE&LOC=7002&LOCFROM=0202&type=WORLD&id=10196&fdate=20070223

http://windfinder.com/forecast/dahme


Es wird schon werden

Norbert


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: 4. Bootsanglertreffen*



wemmi02 schrieb:


> Es wird schon werden
> 
> Norbert



Genau, ich hab `ne nette 2 aus West bestellt für Freitag und Samstag :q 


Uli


----------



## gpsjunkie (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: 4. Bootsanglertreffen*

Schreck.... ist das treffen schon dieses Wochenende??????

Spaß bei Seite........


Ansonsten kann sich das Wetter leider doch noch 1000 mal ändern. 

Habe ich erst letztes We gemerkt. Und Wettertechnisch sind wir erst Freitag den 22.02 auf der sicheren Seite was kommt.|uhoh::q


----------



## leguan8 (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: 4. Bootsanglertreffen*

So ich habe mal eben meine Kontonummer geändert. Es war eine Stelle zuviel. Bitte kontrolliert noch mal die Überweisungen.


----------



## langelandsklaus (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: 4. Bootsanglertreffen*



leguan8 schrieb:


> So ich habe mal eben meine Kontonummer geändert.



Würd ich auch manchmal gerne machen ! :vik: 
Ich dachte schon, Du wolltest mein Geld nicht


----------



## Acki (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: 4. Bootsanglertreffen*

Moin so 4tage noch dann gehts endlich los:q wetterbericht sieht für freitag und sammstag gut aus.
wir werden am do gegen 11 uhr aufschlagen. bis denne acki:vik:


----------



## wemmi02 (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: 4. Bootsanglertreffen*

Moin Acki

Hast du deine Siebensachen schon gepackt ? #6 

Norbert


----------



## gpsjunkie (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: 4. Bootsanglertreffen*

Moin Norbert, wer hat die denn noch nicht gepackt? Außer die Wobbler fehlen noch  (stichel:q). Wir sehn uns. Wir werden gegen 24.00Uhr auf schlagen. Und schön die Betten verteilen.:vik:

Wir fahren jetzt nach Frechen. Karneval feiern.


----------



## SunnyundKrümel (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: 4. Bootsanglertreffen*

Moin, moin, bin auch mal wieder hier. Wie ist die letzte Fahrt gewesen?


----------



## leguan8 (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: 4. Bootsanglertreffen*

letzte fahrt war ok. hoffen wir mal aufs wetter.


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: 4. Bootsanglertreffen*

Im Moment lautet die Vorhersage Ost 4 .... :c :c :c 

Aber Gestern war noch vonner starken 5 die Rede, von daher hoffe ich immer noch auf West 2 :m 

P.S. : Falls jemand noch Tackle sucht,ich hab was über :
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=1467732#467732

Uli


----------



## gpsjunkie (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: 4. Bootsanglertreffen*

Booh..... Ihr mit euerm Wetter|uhoh:|scardie:#d. Ich finde der Wetterbericht vom Donnerstag ist der wichtigste.#h 
Wir werden sehen was wird. 
@Uli, mach Du mal schön Chilli für die Männer.:vik:


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: 4. Bootsanglertreffen*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> ...
> @Uli, mach Du mal schön Chilli für die Männer.:vik:




Garnet so einfach,der Winter hat mich im Stich gelassen.... normalerweise kann ich dat um diese Jahreszeit 1-2 Tage vorher machen und auf dem Balkon
frischhalten und durchziehen lassen .... dank der warmen Witterung werd ich das wohl vor Ort frisch zusammenbasteln müssen.

@Jochen : EMail bekommen ?

Uli


----------



## HD4ever (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: 4. Bootsanglertreffen*

oh man ..... bisher sagt die Wetterlage nüscht gutes für den event ... :c #q 
konstant aus Ost ... wenn das so bleibt oder tatsächlich so kommt, is das wohl überhaupt nix für meinen kleinen Küstenrutscher


----------



## gpsjunkie (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: 4. Bootsanglertreffen*

@Uli, jupp E-mail ist da, ist auch verführerisch, den Rest machen wir am WE. Auge in Auge Quasi:vik: Weil mit Ducksteiner geht das besser.:vik:


----------



## horst-z (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: 4. Bootsanglertreffen*

so jetzt gibt es kein zurück mehr.
in 5 stunden geht es hoch nach gb und hoffe auf viel spass am wochenende.#h


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: 4. Bootsanglertreffen*

..... da kannste Donnerstag aja noch das gute Wetter mitnehmen, ab Mittag kannste bei mir einfrieren, ich hoffe da schon `nen paar dicke Silberlinge sehen zu können.


Uli


----------



## HD4ever (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: 4. Bootsanglertreffen*

denn mal los ! drück euch die Daumen !!! :m


----------



## Acki (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: 4. Bootsanglertreffen*

Moin wir werden Mittwoch Nacht um 2Uhr starten,und können den Donnerstag noch bis zum Nachmittag angeln.
Dann gehts zu Uli Chilly essen|supergri gruß acki


----------



## Wippi (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: 4. Bootsanglertreffen*

Ich wünsch Euch viel Spaß,

werde noch etwas an der Wetterkarte kleben.

Treffe mich mit Langelandsklaus heute nachmittag um

zu beratschlagen ob wir bei dem Wetter aufschlagen!

Bisher sehe ich das so,daß höchstens der Donnerstag für

eine Ausfahrt bleibt.;+ ;+


----------



## leguan8 (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: 4. Bootsanglertreffen*

Macht mal nich alle Pferde scheu. mal sehen was noch so püassiert. Ich werde defeitiv amDonnerstag oben sein!


----------



## wemmi02 (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: 4. Bootsanglertreffen*

Moin moin

Feritg mit einladen

Nun geht es gleich los nach Großenbrode

Ich wünsche allen eine angenehme Anreise 

Norbert


----------



## leguan8 (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: 4. Bootsanglertreffen*

dir auch. ich packe gleich. sind morgen früh dann dort.


----------



## Udo Mundt (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: 4. Bootsanglertreffen*

Werde gleich mein Gespann fertig machen, um den morgigen Tag angeltechnisch voll auszuschöpfen #: #a


----------



## detlefb (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: 4. Bootsanglertreffen*

Ich wünsche allen eine angenehme Anreise |wavey:

Bis Freitag :q


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: 4. Bootsanglertreffen*

es istzum:c ich koche vor :ewerde mich heute abend :#2:und dann|gutenachviel spaß euch allen und wenig wind und schnee mfg e.


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: 4. Bootsanglertreffen*

Jau! 
Allen eine gute Anreise und viel Glück mit den 
Fischen und dem Wetter.


----------



## leguan8 (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: 4. Bootsanglertreffen*

so das auto ist gepackt. abfahrt ist morgen früh um 4.30 uhr. allen eine gute anreise.


----------



## leguan8 (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: 4. Bootsanglertreffen*

Was ich noch vergass zu erwähnen. Das Abendessen am Freitag wie auch am Samstag wird um ca. 19 Uhr beginnen. Also pünktlich erscheinen.


----------



## guifri (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: 4. Bootsanglertreffen*

aufgrund der wettervorhersage spar ich mir den ritt am wochenede ):


----------



## Torsk_SH (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: 4. Bootsanglertreffen*

Und wie wars heute?


----------



## Torsk_SH (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: 4. Bootsanglertreffen*

Hab gerade mit Björn geschrieben.

Ausbeute heute war sehr mau, das Wetter hat aber mitgespielt.

Ich hoffe mal, dass die Jungs und Mädels morgen auch wieder
raus können und die angesagte 6 aus Ost sich in eine 3 verwandelt :q


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: 4. Bootsanglertreffen*

hat jemand eine info ob sie gestartet sind?????? mfg.


----------



## detlefb (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: 4. Bootsanglertreffen*

Ich glaube eher nicht. 

Stand meiner Info 9Uhr

Eisbildung nach Regen, Wind...und man war unterwegs nach Fehmarn zum gucken ob da was geht.


----------



## HD4ever (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: 4. Bootsanglertreffen*

nach der SMS die ich heute morgen von Ulrich bekommen habe, alles andere als gute Bedingungen ... #d
alls was aus Ost kommt ist ganz schön sch*** für die Ecke da oben #q

werde statt dessen lieber auch umplanen in eine windgeschütztere Ecke ...


----------



## Filou (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: 4. Bootsanglertreffen*

Ganz aktuell: keine Ausfahrt heute. Wind Ost mit 6. Sitzen zu Dritt in der Fewo, lauschen der heranrauschenden Brandung, beobachten den Wind und hoffen auf Morgen, soll auf SSO und 5 zurückgehen. Vielleicht geht dann was.

Gruß an alle, die am warmen Ofen sitzen


----------



## HD4ever (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: 4. Bootsanglertreffen*

schöner Mist ! :c
aber ich habs befürchtet ....
habt ihr Boot mit trailer ???
warum nicht dann das Boot schnappen und auf die andere Seite ???
Weissenhaus, Hohenfelde, Lippe oder oder ...
da geht es bestimmt und besser als nur den ganzen Tag rumzusitzen ... #h


----------



## Filou (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: 4. Bootsanglertreffen*

......auch erst überlegt. Aber Eis am Auto und teilweise auf den Strassen sprachen morgens dagegen. Waren über Mittag in Heiligenhafen und freuen uns jetzt auf das "Kaiende". Dort bereits ab 15.00 Treffen, schnacken, schlucken(?) und gemeinsam auf morgen freuen.

Also wir wollen los, bis dann
Henning


----------



## HD4ever (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: 4. Bootsanglertreffen*

ok ... dann viel Spaß und schönen Gruß in die Runde ! #h


----------



## Tiffy (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: 4. Bootsanglertreffen*

Ja ich wünsch auch mal ein lustiges Prost. Ist ja echt schade mit dem Wetter


----------



## Laksos (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: 4. Bootsanglertreffen*

Vielleicht hat's heut ja noch mal geklappt ...!?

Ich wünsch allen trotzdem noch viel Spaß und ein bischen Wasser unterm Kiel mit 'nem Fisch an der Angel!#h


----------



## gpsjunkie (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: 4. Bootsanglertreffen*

Moin, ich greife dem mal vor. Für mich war es das schlechteste We seit ich mit den Boot fahre. Erst ein Telefonat an meinem Mitfahrer, man habe in seine Firma ein gebrochen, den Tresor mit einem Schweißbrenner geöffnet und das neu renovierte Büro verwüstet.

Dann haben wir teilweise Bft 7 am Freitag und alles vereist. Der Trailer, das Boot der Motor einfach alles.

Freitag nachmittag sindd wir dann auf die Seebrücke von Grobo gegangen und haben 3 Std im Sturm mit Wattis versucht Platte oder Dorsch zufangen. Hatten nur ein Biss. Also auch nix.#c

Am Samstag nicht besser, morgens aus der Ferienwohnung, und Verdammt wo ist mein Angstmotor??????#q#q#q
Einfach geklaut. Schloß aufgebrochen und weg. Diese Säcke. Also wenn jemand einen 6 Ps Johnson zum Kauf angeboten bekommt, Pn zu mir. Dem haue ich was an die Backen.

Und das Wetter wird nicht besser stramme 6 Bft und immer noch Eis. 

Wir haben uns dann am Mittag entschlossen Abzureisen und die 438 Km zurück zufahren. 

Man das war schade.


Aber trotzdem haben wir im Haus von Wuttke mit unseren sieben Leute ein paar schöne Stunden. War ne super Truppe. Und die Erbsensuppe am Kaiende war "wie bei Muttern".

Leid tut es mir auch für Björn, hat bestimmt Arbeit mit der Orga, und dann sowas. Teilweise sind die Leute (verständlicherweise) nicht gekommen, anderer seits waren die Preise noch da. 

Und zu allem Übefluss gibts am Montag ne Bft 2 ? Wenn es so bleibt.

Naja es gibt Tage an denen verliert man, und dann gibt es Tage da gewinnen die Anderen:g


----------



## Torsk_SH (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: 4. Bootsanglertreffen*

Moin!

Hab gerade mit Björn "gesmst"  :q

Leider schlechte Nachrichten...

gestern und heute keine Chance zur Ausfahrt.
Echt schade für die Jungs...

OH! Da war der Jochen wohl schneller...

Jochen dat tut mir leid mit Deinem Motor und der 
unnützen Bemühungen. Ich hoffe der Motor ist/war versichert.

Schönen Sonntag


Kai


----------



## gpsjunkie (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: 4. Bootsanglertreffen*

Hallo Kai, ne das war ja der Angst Motor. Etwas älter, und deswegen nicht versichert. Normalerweise lasse ich den auch nicht am Boot. Weiß nicht was für ein Teufel mich geritten hat  und ich den dran gelassen habe. Aber hätte sollen sein. ER IST WEG.


----------



## Torsk_SH (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: 4. Bootsanglertreffen*

Tut mir echt leid für Dich! 

Hast Du vielleicht ein Bild davon?
Typenbezeichnung?
Besondere Merkmale?
usw...

Dann kann man (Boardie) bei Ebay und Co die Augen offen halten.


----------



## Lachsy (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: 4. Bootsanglertreffen*

jochen ich würde mal nachfragen ob noch alte bilder der webcam von grossenbrode vorhanden sind. Die haben ja 2 stück. wenn alte bilder gespeichert werden, hat man vieleicht glück.

oder stand dein boot direkt an der Ferienwohnung?


----------



## steve71 (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: 4. Bootsanglertreffen*

Schade, das das Bootsanglertreffen buchstäblich vom Ostwind weggeblasen wurde:e 
Aber die Abende im "Kaiende" mit lecker Essen und interessanten Klönschnacks waren echt prima!
Unsere Truppe (Björn, Udo, Lars und Steve) hat gut gepasst und ich hoffe das sich zum nächsten Treffen mindestens genauso Bootsteams melden#6 und das wir dann !vernünftigen! Wind bekommen.

Die Tour hat auch ohne Angeln viel Spaß gemacht!

Gruß Steve


----------



## HD4ever (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: 4. Bootsanglertreffen*

oh man Jochen .... glaub dir das du schon bessere WE's hattest |uhoh:
kann da nur besser werden ....


----------



## Deep Sea (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: 4. Bootsanglertreffen*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> .
> 
> #c
> 
> ...



#h Moin, das Gleiche ist mir 2006 in GroBro auch passiert. Wir kamen morgens zum Boot und mein "Angstmotor" war verschwunden.:c  Es handelte sich auch um einen älteren, weißen 2-Zylinder Johnson mit ca. 8 PS. Die "Sache " wurde zwar polizeilich aufgenommen, ist aber nach einiger Zeit eingestellt worden. 

Deinen Ärger kann ich gut nachempfinden.: :m


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: 4. Bootsanglertreffen*

So, bin auch zurück und ausgeschlafen.

Wir sind Donnerstag Mittag angereist,eine "Probeausfahrt" bis zur
Hafenausfahrt hat uns die Illussion vom Trolling genommen.

Dafür dann Abends in gemütlicher Runde `nen bissel was gefuttert
und das eine oder andere Getränk zu sich genommen.

Da das Wetter uns fürs Bootsangeln einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht hat, also Blinkerrute raus und Freitag Morgen ab anne Küste.

Aber vorher immer schön den Wagen vom Eispanzer befreien,sonst löppt dat nich ;-)    .... gut,nachdem wir Freitag unseren Strand gefunden hatten,hatte mein Kollege binnen kurzer Zeit 2 Mefos gehakt und wieder verloren.

Und das wars an Fischkontakten für das WE.

Aber bei den Wetter (zumindest Fr./Sa.) ist man nach 4 Std. blinkern wirklich fertig und hat sich seinen Mulumba (heißer Kakao mit Rum) redlich verdient.

So schlich sich der Freitag,Sonnabend und Sonntag durchs Land und am Sonntag gegen 15.00 Uhr machten wir uns auf den Heimweg.

Für mich waren es auch ohne Fisch und ohne Bootsfahren schöne Angeltage
mit reichlich Entspannung,netten Leuten und gemütlichen Abenden.


Uli


----------



## SunnyundKrümel (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: 4. Bootsanglertreffen*

Moin, moin an alle Verwehten vom WE, meine Süße und ich haben noch bis Sonntag Nachmittag durchgehalten. 
Waren auch noch für 5 Stunden draußen der Erfolg war schon richtig unheimlich ( ein Seestern) und der hing noch in den Rotalgen. Schönen Gruß an Björn und Kopf hoch.
Diesmal nichts, nächstes mal das Doppelte.


----------



## sailfish777 (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: 4. Bootsanglertreffen*

moin moin,

an alle die dabei waren....die Abende mit Klönschnack und prima Essen haben echt Spaß gemacht, auch wenn Sie wie immer irgendwie zu kurz waren um wirklich mit jedem mal so richtig ausgiebig quatschen zu können.
Außerdem war die Nummer mit tagsüber von Travemünde aus fischen und Abends denn wieder in GROBRO am Tisch sitzen echt nicht ohne...bin jetzt noch ganz gerädert.|uhoh: Aber da vor Ende März bei mir wohl nix mehr gehen wird, wollten mein Kumpel Rene' und ich halt das volle Programm.
:vik: 

@ Björn + Team
fürs Wetter kann keiner....und alles andere hat gepasst.

@ Jochen
mit deinem Motor is ja wohl echt fürn A....
Hoffentlich entgehen die Typen Ihrer gerechten Strafe diesmal nicht.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## horst-z (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: 4. Bootsanglertreffen*

Ich konnte wenigstens Donnerstags mal raus, ansonsten haben auch mich die Abende im "Kai Ende" über die Zeit gerettet. ich hoffe, der nächste Treff wird Wettertechnisch besser.

Wer ist denn beim Treff vom BTC dabei?
Gruss Horst


----------



## Acki (16. März 2007)

*AW: 4. Bootsanglertreffen*

moin so endlich mal die zeit gefunden um was zu posten!
leider spielte das wetter wieder mal nicht mit,aber wir hatten trotzdem ein paar schöne tage.da wir schon am mittwoch angereist sind haben wir am donnerstag morgen erstmal die boote ins wasser gelassen,und sind gegen 9 uhr rausgefahren bis zum mittag war es trotz nieselregen ganz angenehm.

gefangen hatten wir bis dato noch nichts,also wieder in den hafen und erstmal mittag gegessen.um 13.30 wollten wir es nochmal versuchen,aber der stark zunehmende wind machte es unmöglich und so verbrachten wir den nachmittag in der fewo am kamin. auch die nächsten tage wurde das wetter nicht besser,also wieder in der stube hocken. 

mit jochen, gerhard ,gerd, norbert,dirk ,manny und meiner einer hatten wir ein tolles team im ferienhaus. auf ein nächstes mal ,vielleicht vom 28.4 -1.5 #6 

danke nochmal an uli für das leckere chili:l ,und an das orgateam sowie den wirtsleuten vom kai ende fürs leckere abendessen
gruß acki


----------



## SunnyundKrümel (15. April 2007)

*AW: 4. Bootsanglertreffen*

Hallo Thorabo, ließ bitte mal eben Deine PN !


----------

